# Server verschickt Viren unter richtigen Mailadressen [Suse 9.0]



## Beatz (10. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Root Server den ich nur als IRC Server nutze und noch ein paar Seiten drauf lager. Es ist Confixx 3 installiert und es wurden auch ein paar Emailadressen angelegt.

Nun bekommen ich und ein paar andere meiner Bekannten (evtl. auch noch dritte ?) immer häufiger Virenverseuchte Emails von diesem Server unter richtigen Adressen von diesem Server, bzw der Domain.

Ich kenne mich noch nicht so gut mir Root Servern und Linux aus, habe aber die Firewall von Yast (nicht das beste, ich weiss  ) aktiviert und alles unnötige gesperrt. Da ich ja generell Emails verschicken möchte ist es keine Lösung diesen Port zu schliessen.

In der heutigen Zeit gibt es schon genug Viren und Spam und ich denke ich muss nicht unbedingt mithelfen dies zu verbreiten :/
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen, gibt es evtl. Programme die nur bestimmte Adressen durchlassen? Oder irgendwelche Filter die man anlegen kann?

Danke für Antworten 

Gruß, Beatz


----------



## Thorsten Ball (10. Juni 2004)

Such bei google nach:
DisSpam
ClamAV
SpamAssassin
und Amavis

Zu "Ich kenne mich noch nicht so gut mir Root Servern und Linux aus" will ich gar nichts mehr sagen...

Thorsten


----------



## Beatz (10. Juni 2004)

Hm, erstmal danke für deine Antwort, mal gucken welche Programme ich gebrauchen kann.

Allerdings hättest du deinen letzten Satz ruhig weglassen können... ich glaub du wurdest auch nicht mit sämtlichken Fähigkeiten die du jetzt für Linux hast geboren.. Foren sind doch da um zu Helfen und selber Fragen stellen... naja..


----------



## Thorsten Ball (10. Juni 2004)

Erstens habe ich nicht viele Fähigkeiten in Bezug auf Linux wenn ich mich mit anderen hier vergleiche
und grade deswegen würde es für mich nicht in Frage kommen einen Rootserver ohne solche
Kenntnisse zu administrieren.
Und mit diesen Kenntnissen wurde ich genausowenig geboren wie du als Serveradmin geboren wurdest.
Sprich: Du kannst dir vorher wenigstens essenzielle Linuxkenntnisse aneignen bevor du dich an sowas
wagst.

Und Sätze wie "Ich kenne mich noch nicht so gut mir Root Servern und Linux aus" von einem Admin eines Rootservers sind für mich inakzeptabel.


----------



## Beatz (10. Juni 2004)

Also Grund und Konsolenkentnisse hab ich für Linux, so ises ja nicht 
Ich gebe dir zu deinem Satz zwar Recht, aber guck mal... Wo sollen die Kenntnisse herkommen wenn man es nicht wenigstens versucht?
Ich administriere ja auch keinen Server wo irgendwelche Kunden ihre Daten drauf haben, sondern nur einen privaten Server, der hauptsächlich als IRC Server dient.

Wenn du noch Fragen hast bitte pm, man muss ja das Forum nicht mit sowas zuspammen. Das eigentliche Thema steht oben.


----------



## melmager (10. Juni 2004)

Wobei ich noch anmerken möchte das es durchaus möglich ist
Absendeadressen zu fälschen - mit andren Worten kann auch sein das dein
Server die Mails nicht verschickt (aber doch mal kontrollieren  )

Von meiner Domain gingen auch schon mal Emails mit Spam raus und mein Server
war es nicht ( bei meinem Server ist der Email Server gar nicht am laufen)

Wobei es immer ein guter Rat ist Serverfunctionen die man nicht braucht abzustellen
Bedeutet: da du nur IRC nutzt stell den Email Server ab  
> IMAP Deaktivieren und ruh ist


----------



## Beatz (10. Juni 2004)

huhu  

ja das habe ich auch schon gehofft, aber als der Server 2 Tage zwecks neuinstallation abgeschaltet war kam kein Spam/Viren mehr, danach gings wieder los. Die "Hauptspamadressen" habe ich gelöscht, von da kam dann auch nichts mehr.. nur ich kann und will nicht die webmaster@... usw löschen. Ist ja auch keine Lösung jede Woche eine neue Emailadresse anzugeben  

Den Dienst kann ich leider nicht deaktivieren, da ich ja einige Mailadresse habe und die IRC Services wegen einer Nick Registrierung, Memos oder wenn ein User einfach mal sein PW vergessen hat auch Mails per SMTP verschicken...

Ich bin zur Zeit noch auf der Arbeit, ich werde mir nachher mal die oben geposteten Programme angucken. Hoffentlich sind die auch für Server und keine Spamfilter für einen Desktop PC *fg*

Bis denne


----------



## Ben Ben (10. Juni 2004)

nachdem hier quasi ein halber weiterer Thread zum Thema "Vorraussetzungen für einen Root-Server" aufgemacht wurde,
mal wieder zum Thema.
Du sagst es kommen Mails von diesem Server. Bist du da sicher?
Will sagen, nur weil eine email von name@meinedomain.tld kommt,
heisst es nicht das sie auch daher kommt. Ich bekomme ab und zu
spam von einer meiner eigenen Domains, die aber nur andere fälschlicherweise ntuzen (also den namen, nicht den account). 
Das kannst du aber im Mailheader lesen.

Des weiteren kann man sicher im Sendmail loggen lassen von wem
an wen Mails rausgingen. Und wenn welche unatuhorisierter Weise verschickt werden, dann solltest du dein Sendmail eben so konfigurieren,
das die smtp-verbindung nur durch eine Vorherige Authentifizierung (z.B. pop vor smtp und co) stattfinden darf.


----------



## JohannesR (10. Juni 2004)

"pop before smtp" oder "sasl-auth" verhindern effizient, dass dein SMTP-Server zum versenden von Spam/Viren missbraucht wird.
Thorstens letzter Satz ist übrigens zu 100% korrekt und angebracht gewesen.
Achja, und verbann sendmail von seinem System, ist zum einen ein Overkill, und zum anderen zu unsicher. Du solltest dich mal bezüglich "exim", "postfix" und "qmail" informieren, das sind die aktuellen Alternativen.


----------



## Sway (10. Juni 2004)

Solltest du dich zum qmail durchringen, ist dieser Link recht praktisch.
http://www.wallroth.de/sebastian/lwq.html


Und das mit dem rootserver ohne Vorwissen kotzt mich so derbe an! Klar es ist deine Sache wenn jemand durch dein Unwissen DVD-RIPs oder ähnliches von dem besagten Server Shared (ist nem Bekannten passiert: 1200Euro Traffickosten in 4 Tagen).  Aber wenn andere zugespammt werden kotzt es mich einfach nur an. Ich hatte in 5 Monaten ~6800 Spam-Mails bekommen. Das nervt ungemein


----------



## Beatz (14. Juni 2004)

Danke dafür.. aber naja, genau deswegen frag ich euch ja damit sowas nicht passiert... Aber da ihr ja so perfekt seit  sowas kotzt mich an...


----------



## JohannesR (15. Juni 2004)

Ooooh, da kocht mir die Galle hoch. Man lernt Linux erstmal lokal kennen, bevor man sich an einen Root-Server wagt. Du und deinesgleichen sind, unter anderem, Schuld daran, dass mein SpamAssassine so viel zu tun hat. *Danke!*
Deine Uneinsichtigkeit macht es übrigens nicht besser, *DAS* kotzt *UNS* an!

Geschlossen, sonst bekomm ich nen Nervenzusammenbruch!


----------

